# J'ai perdu mon adresse IP...



## Xyzo (6 Mars 2003)

'lut!

Bah ouais, j'ai perdu mon adresse IP...
J'ai essayé de repartir de zéro : je déconnecte tout le réseau et j'essaie simplement d'affecter une adresse IP (192.168.10.200) à mon PowerBook G4 mais ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai mis l'Internal Ethernet en réglage manuel, j'ai affecté l'IP qui va bien avec le masque 255.255.255.0, je passe en terminal, je fais un "ping 192.168.10.200" et ça ne fonctionne pas : il me renvoit le message "ping: sendto: No route to host"...
Quand je fais "ifconfig", le ne vois rien en rapport avec 192.168.10.200 sur en0... C'est grave docteur ???

Coups de main bienvenus


----------



## cartman (7 Mars 2003)

copie nous le resultat de ton ifconfig stp

a+


----------



## Xyzo (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cartman:</font><hr /> * copie nous le resultat de ton ifconfig stp  * 

[/QUOTE]
Avec plaisir :
<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>lo0: flags=8049&lt;UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 16384
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
gif0: flags=8010&lt;POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0&lt;&gt; mtu 1280
en0: flags=8863&lt;UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 1500
        inet6 fe80::203:93ff:fec9:571a%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
        ether 00:03:93:c9:57:1a 
        media: autoselect (none) status: inactive
        supported media: none autoselect 10baseT/UTP &lt;half-duplex&gt; 10baseT/UTP &lt;half-duplex,hw-loopb
ack&gt; 10baseT/UTP &lt;full-duplex&gt; 10baseT/UTP &lt;full-duplex,hw-loopback&gt; 100baseTX &lt;half-duplex&gt; 100base
TX &lt;half-duplex,hw-loopback&gt; 100baseTX &lt;full-duplex&gt; 100baseTX &lt;full-duplex,hw-loopback&gt;
</pre><hr />
Une info qui peut avoir son importance : sans rien toucher à ma config, quand je retire le cable ethernet, je perds mon IP 192.168.10.200, et elle revient toute seule dès que je rebranche mon câble. Moi, ce que je voudrais, c'est avoir tjours l'IP 192.168.10.200 pour pouvoir par exemple tester un site local en utilisant tjours la même IP. Ca vous inspire quoi, docteur ?...


----------



## cartman (7 Mars 2003)

c comme si il te manquait IPv4 sur ton interface en0  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ton cable est pas debranché la ???

PS: pour le test du site local http://localhost va assez bien ou 127.0.0.1 mais ca regle pas ton reel probleme...


----------



## Xyzo (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cartman:</font><hr /> * c comme si il te manquait IPv4 sur ton interface en0  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ton cable est pas debranché la ??? * 

[/QUOTE]
Bah, justement : quand il est débranché, je perds mon IP (cf. le log de ifconfig ci-dessus). Tout redevient normal (càd que mon IP revient toute seule) dès que je rebranche mon câble réseau...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cartman:</font><hr /> * PS: pour le test du site local http://localhost va assez bien ou 127.0.0.1 mais ca regle pas ton reel probleme... * 

[/QUOTE]
Ouais, je sais... mais ça règle pas mon réel problème


----------



## cartman (7 Mars 2003)

ah ouais mais ca c'est normal... ton interface peut pas etre vraiment up si physiquement c'est débranché !

donc quand tu n'as pas de connexion -&gt; localhost


----------



## Xyzo (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cartman:</font><hr /> * ah ouais mais ca c'est normal... ton interface peut pas etre vraiment up si physiquement c'est débranché !

donc quand tu n'as pas de connexion -&gt; localhost   * 

[/QUOTE]
Mouaich... ça ne me parait pas si logique que ça... Pour moi, l'IP est liée à la machine, câble branché ou pas : il me semble qu'avec Minux ou 20doses, je conserve mon IP 192.168.10.200 (donc je ne suis pas obligé de passer par localhost) même si mon câble est débranché... M'enfin, j'suis un nain en réseau et tout neuf dans l'monde Mac, donc je te fais confiance


----------



## Api (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xyzo:</font><hr /> * 
Pour moi, l'IP est liée à la machine, câble branché ou pas : il me semble qu'avec Minux ou 20doses, je conserve mon IP 192.168.10.200  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas forcément, l'adresse peut t'être attribuée dynamiquement par un serveur DHCP.
C'est que qui semble être le cas puisque lorsque tu débranches ton câble tu perds ton IP.
Quel est la structure de ton réseau ?
Si tu souhaites conserver cette adresse, il suffit de faire une config manuelle (n'ouble pas d'Appliquer' les nouveaux paramètres de tes prefs réseau).


----------



## Xyzo (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Api:</font><hr /> *
Pas forcément, l'adresse peut t'être attribuée dynamiquement par un serveur DHCP.
C'est que qui semble être le cas puisque lorsque tu débranches ton câble tu perds ton IP.
Quel est la structure de ton réseau ?
Si tu souhaites conserver cette adresse, il suffit de faire une config manuelle (n'ouble pas d'Appliquer' les nouveaux paramètres de tes prefs réseau). * 

[/QUOTE]
Simplifions le problème pour l'instant : si je veux tester un site "maison" en local sur Apache, et que ce site est configuré sur une IP du type 192.168.10.200, comment je fais vu que, quand je débranche le câble, je perds mon IP 192.168.10.200 et qu'il ne me reste plus que 127.0.0.1... Une idée ?... J'ai pas l'impression d'être très clair dans mes explications, en fait...


----------



## mxmac (10 Mars 2003)

heuu, débranche pas ton cable... ;-)


----------



## MrStone (13 Mars 2003)

j'ai peut-être pas tout compris, là... Pourquoi veux-tu que ton site soit rattaché automatiquement à une adresse IP ?
A quoi qu'y servent les dns sinon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et au pire, en plus du localhost, tu as aussi le localhost/~user
Ça te permet d'avoir autant de sites que tu veux


----------

